# Ordered a new smoker today.....A Lang 48 Patio!



## grillin_all_day (Jun 29, 2015)

After eyeballing this smoker for many, MANY years, I received a pretty decent size bonus today and was given the approval from the boss to finally get one.  It's going to be a long 4 weeks waiting for it to get finished but I still have my Old Country Wrangler to get me through it.  For the Lang 48 patio owners, do you have any advice or insights to give?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats your gonna like that smoker I know several people who use them


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 2, 2015)

I also went form a Wrangler to a Lang 48 patio, you will absolutely love it, and there is so much extra space. I find the Lang runs best between 250-275, but the temps are much easier to control, and the firebox side will still be hotter. And keep your exhaust open fully all the time, except when you are seasoning it, then follow the steps outlined by Lang. Enjoy your new toy and remember to post pics!


----------



## datfrodo (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats on the Lang!  Im still waiting on my 36 patio to arrive. got 21/2 weeks left!  Read nothing but good about them and they were very easy to deal with on phone.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys, the waiting is killing me!!


Datfrodo said:


> Congrats on the Lang!  Im still waiting on my 36 patio to arrive. got 21/2 weeks left!  Read nothing but good about them and they were very easy to deal with on phone.


The customer service was excellent and were extremely easy to deal with.  How are you dealing w/ the suspense, I need help! Haha.


glocksrock said:


> I also went form a Wrangler to a Lang 48 patio, you will absolutely love it, and there is so much extra space. I find the Lang runs best between 250-275, but the temps are much easier to control, and the firebox side will still be hotter. And keep your exhaust open fully all the time, except when you are seasoning it, then follow the steps outlined by Lang. Enjoy your new toy and remember to post pics!


I try to run my Wrangler around that same temp but find it pretty hard the majority of the time.  I'm really looking forward to being able to control the temps easier and the even cooking temps that come with it.


----------



## datfrodo (Jul 3, 2015)

oh trust me im not handling the wait very well. Smoking stays on my mind. i constantly vision the smoker and where its gonna go, what my first brisket on it may look like. im gonna lay an 8x8 concrete slab in the backyard for it..lol. think i may need help. mentally, not physical. hahaaa


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, after patiently waiting for about 4 weeks, I took delivery of my 48 today!  I didn't really realize how big this thing is and can't wait to see the wife's reaction (she's pulling up now) when she sees how much of the patio it takes haha.  Got the call on Tuesday while I was in Nebraska that it was ready to be shipped and it just happened that the delivery date was the day I got back.  I'm completely exhausted from traveling but might have to find the energy to get it seasoned tonight or at the very latest tomorrow when I get home from work to get it ready to go for this weekend.  Enough w/ words, time for pics as promised!













IMG_0095.JPG



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jul 23, 2015


















IMG_0096.JPG



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jul 23, 2015


















IMG_0098.JPG



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jul 23, 2015


















IMG_0099.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Jul 23, 2015


----------



## jcollins (Jul 23, 2015)

that looks like an awesome smoker you have there!


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice! Does the front shelf fold down? Mine doesn't but it wraps around the side, so that's why I'm wondering.


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! I've got it seasoning as we speak and will be throwing a couple racks of spares on tomorrow.


glocksrock said:


> Very nice! Does the front shelf fold down? Mine doesn't but it wraps around the side, so that's why I'm wondering.


The front rack shelf does fold down, something I was pleasantly surprised to see.  I was also surprised to see there was a little hole drilled and tapped on the lower right hand side to run a probe through so now I don't have to worry about crimping my Maverick probe cords.


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd love if my shelf folded down, but I also really like, and always use the shelf on the side, so I'd not want to give that up just to have the front shelf fold. The probe hole is a nice feature, but I've not had an issue with my maverick probe wires, so that's not a big deal. I do see your log grate is a bit different than mine as well, I like yours better. Mine has really thick heavy gauge expanded metal, but it's expanded too far for my tastes, so I made my own charcoal basket. One thing I might recommend is to get some fire bricks from your local Northern Tool and line the bottom and sides of your firebox with them. This will raise the grate up a tad and insulate the bottom of the firebox to help re-direct the heat upwards where it needs to be going. I bought two boxes of them and they fit the bottom of the 48's firebox perfectly.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jul 24, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> I'd love if my shelf folded down, but I also really like, and always use the shelf on the side, so I'd not want to give that up just to have the front shelf fold. The probe hole is a nice feature, but I've not had an issue with my maverick probe wires, so that's not a big deal. I do see your log grate is a bit different than mine as well, I like yours better. Mine has really thick heavy gauge expanded metal, but it's expanded too far for my tastes, so I made my own charcoal basket. One thing I might recommend is to get some fire bricks from your local Northern Tool and line the bottom and sides of your firebox with them. This will raise the grate up a tad and insulate the bottom of the firebox to help re-direct the heat upwards where it needs to be going. I bought two boxes of them and they fit the bottom of the 48's firebox perfectly.


I wouldn't mind the side self but it'd take up too much space on the patio not being able to fold it down.  I'll have to look into the fire bricks.  I read up on some people using them but being that I'm in Louisiana currently I don't have to worry too much about heat loss.  I actually had it holding steady around 350 for an hour while seasoning it.  Now I know to back off on a little wood for tomorrow but was amazed how well it held temps compared to my Wrangler.


----------



## lemans (Jul 24, 2015)

Omg.  Am I jealous!!! Much luck much smoking.. As soon as I hit the lottery I am getting mine[emoji]128515[/emoji]!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice smoker.....    Enjoy for a LOOOOOOONG time.....   

Dave


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jul 25, 2015)

This thing has been absolutely amazing during its first run!  I've got 2 racks of St. Louis spares and chefs treats on right now and this is exactly what I've been looking for in a smoker.  EXTREMELY easy to maintain, constant temps and it reacts the way it should when adjusting the dampers unlike the OC Wrangler I had.  It's really nice to be able to walk back inside into the A/C on a 100+ degree day and not have to worry about the temps fluctuating every 30 seconds.  Why oh why did I wait this long?  For reasons I stated and Lang's outstanding customer service I would HIGHLY, HIGHLY recommend these smokers to anyone, they're well worth the price!


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 27, 2015)

I got another opportunity to fill up my Lang 48 patio this weekend, I smoked 2 butts, 3 racks of ribs, some mac and cheese, and a bunch of wings. Everything turned out great, and as usual, maintaining temps was not a problem.













20150725_180646_zpsai9mfo99.jpg



__ glocksrock
__ Jul 27, 2015


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jul 27, 2015)

Lookin good glocksrock!  I'm still waiting for a long weekend to fill mine up.  Hoping to do so here in a few weeks.


----------

